# Show me your and I'll show you mine.



## cosmonaut (May 21, 2012)

850-carl by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




nex-carl by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




Sony a850 by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

a580 by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr (May 22, 2012)

This is the only IMG I have of my gear. And it was taken with Instagram layball:


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> This is the only IMG I have of my gear. And it was taken with Instagram layball:



Neat. But, erm...  where's the Sony?


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> DorkSterr said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only IMG I have of my gear. And it was taken with Instagram layball:
> ...



Inside of course - Nikon on the outside - Sony on the inside


----------



## DorkSterr (May 22, 2012)

Lol oh sorry didn't know this was in the Sony section.

^^Sony sensor FTW!


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

Overread said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > DorkSterr said:
> ...



  wahahahaha!


----------

